# Lets talk bath bombs



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Who do you get your supplies from?
Have you used Himalayan pink salt before, and does it stay pink?
How much oils can you put into a bath bomb recipe before it ruins it?

Any tips or tricks? I am using the most basic of recipe, I don't form them into balls but they are the base of my cupcake bath treats, body butter made with my cream soap as the icing and a small heart soap...so three products in one. I would like my bath bomb section to be a little more than just a fizzy


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vicki, I am still working on mine to get them the way I want them. I know we talked about them before (and I am a very bad girl) and I was trying to get molds for the size you wanted and not being successful. And I decided that the ones I have are a little too oily for what I'd like. It's sort of like adding fizzy bath oil to your tub. And if colored, I feel like I'm in The Cat in the Hat with my pink cat ring around my tub. :shrug So it's a work in progress. I'm thinking to add a surfactant to get some bubbles, too. And more emulsifier so that maybe the oil will emulsify with the water in the tub better.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn came through for me for the sale. No problem. Just didn't know if anyone wanted to share their recipe or hey, tweak mine.

Here is the original that I just make larger:

2 cups baking soda
1 cup citric acid
1 heaping tablespoon clay
2 tablespoons (1 of shea, 1 of cocoa butter) I did not like it as well with liquid oils.
5 drops of FO or essential oils. I do this more by smell than exactly 5 drops. 

I have not so far had to spray with witch-hazel to get these to come together, but then I am also not trying to get them into a round, just spoonfuls and smash into cupcake wrappers.

Anyone?


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

No experience to add, but I will be reading this thread so let's hear it, folks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That recipe is very similar to the one I tried, Vicki, except that mine had e-wax in it, too, but very little. I'd have to go back and do some number crunching to see if it was even enough to make any difference.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How do these hold up in humid weather? I have silicone cupcake holders for these and then lil paper wrappers. What about adding some type of ground herbs? Wouldn't the salts keep their color sprinkled or mashed in the top? I know on my soaps it stays pink.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Vicki,
Since I did the bombs for you I have been playing with them a little more you can reall add as much stuff as you want as long as 1. you pay attention to the fact that the more oils you add the slippery your tub is going to be when you are done...Not always a bad thing  
2. Just keep upping the amount of baking soda citric acid. always 2pts baking soda to 1 pt Citric
I added salts to the ones I made for you without upping anything - remind me and I will dig for the recipe I used for yours. 

Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Betty I do put ground herbs in mine, well one of them, rosemary then the frosting is lavender. With a little rosemary lavender soap.

By smashing them into the paper wrappers, instead of the silicone and then transferring and then making sure my frosting goes all around the top, I have not had problems with moisture. Now the salt as sprinkles sweat, so that is a no go, I am using jojoba beads and vitamin E pastilles or whatever the word is  Looking for larger jojoba beads also.

I have not hit the level in which anyone has complained it is to much butters and oils in the cup cake and icing, if anything the cards are saying they would like more, even though the icing is 2 ounces of what I sell as my cream soap base, that makes tons of bubbles in the tub also and is already whipped with butters and oils (same recipe I use for my cream sugar scrubs minus the sugar)...and most of the small soaps that I embed at the top are walmart recipe lard embeds I make during soap classes with extra soap. (so more moisturizing). Not one, out of 25 cards I got back said they didn't like them because they made the tub to slippery.

Lynn, I was going to ask you if you add salt, because at the bottom of the bath it is like cornmeal kind of stuff that never dissolves. I know the Himalayan salt comes superfine to coarse, guess I should play with them to see how fast they dissolve...oh brother! I know for sure I am going to use it as my salt scrub and also as bath salts.

Don't you just love trying to vet new products  And it's not as if when you count your labor these are going to make me rich


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Haven't had my salts sweat yet on the soaps but then they are inside too. Have to set one outside and see how it would do as if at a market! These do sound interesting, soI am going to give it a try!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

When you are talking about cards, are you meaning evaluation cards for feedback?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, for locals I give evaluation cards, if they send it back or give it back they get a free bar of soap with their next order


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What a nice idea! So far it has been us asking for their evaluations. That might get them onto it more!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Back to bath bombs, aha, you got to getting stuff together to try some! :biggrin In making these I have seen some that just crumble and some rock hard. Is this something you have to judge yourself on to get it packed just right? Also was reading about someone who made theirs and heated it with a heat gun fist before unmolding to "seal" them. Anybody do that?


----------

